# New puppy pictures



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi!
Some of you may remember that Laurie very kindly helped my family on our quest for a havanese. Well, our breeder sent some more pictures to share. We are very excited and are due to pick him up within the next 2 weeks! So we are all set up and now just have to wait alittle longer. My husband doesn't understand how such a tiny puppy needs so many big boxes (love Petedge.com! 
So here is Laurie's godpuppy and our much loved ,soon to be, new family addition! As you can see he leads a very strenuous life!
-Diana


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

He's too precious. 
I adore his coloring. What's his name?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So cute and it looks like he is tired of waiting to meet you too!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

How cute!!! He is making a statement about having his picture taken with that great big YAWN!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

He is so cute! I love his colors!!! Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What a cutie! And such pretty coloring. Does he have a name yet?

Wanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Well it's exhausting being a pup. He is absolutely adorable. I bet you can't wait.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

We have a name that we are leaning towards but also have a couple of backups in case it doesn't fit him when we meet him. So far Theodore (Teddy) is in the lead. He kind of looks like a chimpmunk! We also like Simon and Rudy. We'll see!
-Diana


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

He is so so so stinking cute!!! Jasper was going to be a rudy before we got him home-- but somehow it just didn't fit him.... he is a cutie what ever you name him.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

He is a cutie. Lovely coloring. I like the name Teddy, it suits him.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diana,

He is just too adorable, love the second pic.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Diana, he is sooooo cute! I can't wait to see him in the flesh. It will be very interesting to see his colors change. If you need any help, just holler.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana, I think he LOOKS like a Teddy! Seems like a perfect name.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's adorable. I love the name Teddy. The yawn picture is too cute. Congratulations.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie he is. I love the name Teddy.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*He is soooo cute. We vote for Simon with Teddy second.*


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Teddy's a great name for such a cutie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diana, he's such a cute sleepy head, I think Teddy is a great choice! Can't wait to see more pics...


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

He definitely looks like a Teddy! His coloring is stunning and he is adorable!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well his official godmommy votes for Teddy, I think that it is exactly what he looks like. I am so anxious for Diana to get her hands on this little bundle!! Isnt he just a cutie!!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree....he does look like a Teddy..and so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone! I'm glad I got a name tag with "Teddy" on it just in case. It seems like that is #1 in popularity! 
I am so excited, I'm just nervous that when we drive to get him the weather isn't bad. I hate driving in snow and it's about 3.5 hours away. I keep looking at the real extended forecasts!

-Diana


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

How exciting Diane. He's a cute little munchkin! The two weeks will feel like they are dragging, but hopefully you have plenty of distractions going on in that time.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree that he looks like a Teddy, however I didn't want to prejudice your choice since all three names are adorable. As for driving in the snow, just remember to downshift instead of slamming on the brake to slow down in slippery conditions. We'll all be in that car with you (virtually) so you have a big cheering section. 

If I can't wait till tomorrow I can just imagine how you're feeling.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Wow!! Let's hope that colouring maintains!!!
Truely exciting!! and welcome to the world of Hava-lovers!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He is a real cutie! Congrats on your new puppy! Love his coloring....I like all your names, but Simon, like one of the chipmunks pops out to me-----besides that, Simon says..I want a treat,Simon says pet me,you'll be playing Simon Says for a long while!ound: These havs wrap you around their little paw!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that Teddy will probably look just like Lily when he grows us. She was identical to him as a baby - and those genes are hard to fight!!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

He totally looks like a Teddy! Toooo cute! Hopefully the weather will hold out for you this weekend.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Yes, watching his color change will be very interesting. 
The next week or so will seem to drag, but I am glad I got all of my holiday stuff done so I can focus on the preparations for the puppy. This forum has been fun to read through too!
Kimberly and Kathy, congrats on your new puppies! They are all gorgeous!
Laurie, I can only hope he will look similar to Lily, she is quite a looker!  Hopefully they will meet really soon!


-Diana


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully>???? I am planning on it. You guys will have perfect weather for your trip - I predict it!!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

:thumb:
I know Laurie, I am really going to try to make it happen! I will just tell hubby "Stop or I will sneak two!" :bounce:

-Diana


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

diana, i hope the waiting time flies by!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh, he's simply adorable!! I hope the 2 weeks passes quickly for you and your family!
Congratulations!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*You'll have your pup for Christmas? How fun...Teddy*

is adorable!

Just keep shopping....I just got the CUTEST snowsuit for Winston...you probably need one of those. LOL.

eace:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Or three???


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

Diana..

Congratulations on your new baby boy!! Yep.. looks like a rolly polly Teddy bear to me:baby:


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Diana,

He is too cute! I think Teddy would be precious. But I vote for "Alvin" if you go the chipmunk route. He looks like he's ready to get into someting -- just like Alvin!

Whatever you name him, I know you're going to enjoy having him as part of your family. 

Eileen


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Diana, congrats on your new arrival Teddy! He is definitely a real cutie and looks squeezably soft!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

HI everyone!

You would think with Christmas coming soon and 2 children I would be distracted but I am consumed with this puppy! I set up his xpens and got his bag ready. I still have at least a week to go, we have to make the final decision when we can go. Is their anything anyone found they were so glad they brought when picking up a puppy? I don't know how to search the forum with more than one word, I don't know what I am doing wrong!

Eileen I liked Alvin too but my DH has a director with that name and said he would feel like he was always at work!
And the countdown continues.......
-Diana


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diana, be sure to pack pee pee pads, I always had then sit on them, and have more available if he uke: a kitchen size garbage bag, to throw the towels & pad if he gets sick in to. a Leash & collar so you cn stop for potty (although no leashed need for this stop -lol), CAMERA!!!! towels and things like that - f course his new name tag on his new collar. Phyllis will give you a toy with his moms scent on it but be carefull to not let him throw up on it. Logan did that so it had to be washed & he never got to have his moms scent. 1 week left!!! :whoo:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Laurie, I wouldn't have though about a larger garbage bag! That would be stinky without it! I can't believe there could (hopefully will ) be a puppy here as soon as next weekend!
Are the 3 L's having fun this morning outside? It has turned to sleet here now.
Diana


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Diana,

He is so cute. I can see why you are so consumed with him.

Our breeder gave us a list of what to bring. 
Plastic bag 
Paper towels
Wet Wipes (or wet paper towels in baggie)
Air freshener
Carrier
Blanket
Leash
Collar

The plastic bag and wet paper towels came in handy because he got car sick. The Lysol spray helped with the smell. LOL

I didn't use the leash and collar because it was a short ride. I guess if it is a long ride and you need to stop for potty breaks you would want that so he is safe.

Good luck. I hope the weather is nice and you all have a safe trip.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Rita!
I am writing that all down in my puppy folder! Yes, I am hoping for good weather, with this winter so far though I am alittle worried!:smow:
-Diana


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi Diane,

So happy for you, how exciting! On the trip home we had a dog carrying bag, pee pads, water dish, water, leash, small collar, paper towels, towels, doggie blanket, dog food.

Might want a lg. garbage bag, dog treats, camera (with a charged battery!!):biggrin1: Sometimes when you thing you got everything....there is always that one thing you need:biggrin1:

Oh ya, I always have for my puppies.....what I call their first baby....it is a stuffed aniaml toy they can cuddle to on the way home, about the same size as the puppy. Missy slept with hers for months cuddling to it.....now she cuddles to us in our bed:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Diana, every one are giving good things, I agree that baby wiped might help too. If you are all prepared for all these things - he will do great and you wont need them. 
Actually it is so disgusting here, all ice and rain, no snow. So my guys are not too interested in going out, but that is ok, I just gave them all a bath today so they need to stay in and dry totally anyway. 
I cannot wait to see the beautiful litle guy in person!!
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You still have a week, so I would call the breeder to see if they have a towel, or something you can take with you that has the scent of the Mom on it. It might make things a little easier if he has that scent with him.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Diana!

Gracie is such a doll! Her coloring is gorgeous! Congratulations on your new addition.

Hugs,

Kristin


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Diana,

I always have a carton of babywipes (for the Hav's) and bacterial hand wipes handy (for my hands). I also keep a large beach towel by the door they go in and out of with a large stack of rags near by for drying them off. Another thing I thought of was a liner to protect the pillow *inside * the cover fof the dog bed (I bought a vinyl pillow protector..or you can use a garbage bag and tape it) as puppies tend to pee on their beds. (FYI...bed sure to watch them around toys, beds, small items..as they can chew them up and swallow them faster than you can say "HOLY MOLY!"


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Diana, You've already been given a very thorough list of what to take along for the trip home. We had to drive 3 1/2 hrs home too and Tessa uke: the whole way so those paper towels came in handy! Interestingly she hasn't been carsick since then so it must have been nerves.

He (Teddy?) is adorable, such cute expressions! I'm sure the excitement is nearly unbearable as you wait these last days to bring him home.

Diane :quote: "as puppies tend to pee in their beds". Actually I've found the exact opposite to be true, they will pee anywhere BUT their beds unless of course they are crated far to long and simply physically can't hold it.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:TEDDY IS COMING HOME TOMORROW!!!!:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## RCKNROB (Nov 27, 2007)

*Question on Breeder*

Has anyone had any dealing with Canyon Hills Havanese? I am suppose to get my second puppy from them and have heard some negative remarks. I have had my first puppy for only a month today and fell so in love I had to have another one. I just want to feel good about the purchase and be reasured they are a good breeder. Thanks for any help I might receive.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Rob - eheck the "online Havanese buying" thread, I have heard them mentioned.

Can you all imagine - this little godbaby of mine is coming home tomorrow!!!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

We are waiting for the BIG MOMENT and expect to hear all the details and see pictures immediately.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie,

Can't wait. I'll be checking in often for stories and photos.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hopefully Diana wont be too tired to post tomorrow night!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

How exciting for Diana and Teddy! Make sure to post lots of hoto: when you get back!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love that Laurie thinks she is getting a new puppy too  What a fun time for a puppy!

(Rob- I would start a new thread so that people who may have dealt with that breeder see your thread!)

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking to see if Teddy and Diana are home yet...


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Is he officially Teddy now? I must have missed that post! I love that name, what a cutie patootie he is! Can't wait to see more pics and hear how he is doing!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Diana, we need exact times incl. timezone! When are you leaving, when are you going to be back home and when are you going to post the first pictures??? hoto: I can't wait to see how fluffy he got since your avatar picture! :whoo:


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi guys!
We are all packed and ready to go! Thank you for the well wishes!
Maryam, you are too funny! Barring any more plan changes due to small crisis' , we shall be leaving approx. 8:30 a.m. EST and arriving at Teddy's (yes, that is name I am almost positive of!) by 12 noon. Hopefully we have one stop on the way home (where more pictures might be taken to post :biggrin1and should arrive home around 6:30 I am guessing.
The weather is clear for travel, I just hope I can sleep tonight. I couldn't last night! I think I am more excited for our new family member than my kids are for Christmas morning! 
-Diana


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amanda, you are so right - I am almost as excited and I am not even getting a puppy!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Diana...ENJOY the journey! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Diana,

I'm so excited for you. Hope you have a relaxing trip and a fun and fuzzy one on the way home, filled with puppy kisses and photos when you can.  Looking forward to when you get home so we can hear all about it.

Ahhh, at last!


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Diana, Have a safe trip and enjoy your new baby!!! We'll all look forward to pics of Teddy!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so excited for you....fill us in on all the details..I'll be making my trip to get Doc next Friday or Saturday....so I understand your anticipation!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Here comes my Godbaby!!!

I know for a fact that Diana will have TONS of pics tonight!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my, Teddy is on his way home now, he should be there any time now!! They stopped here so I could cuddle with my godbaby and go to meet his brother and sisters!! What an absolute doll he is!!!! I have sent tons of pics to Diana from my house and I know she has a ton of her own, hopefully she will post tonight, or tomorrow!! Wait till you see him - he is a cutie!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

The suspense is killing me... :drama:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope I get to see Teddy soon


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Where are the pictures? :Cry:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sure that Diana will post this morning. They were on the road for 12 hours, so I know when she got home she had to introduce Teddy to her son. 
I know Diana wont mind, so I wil post sneak peak (Hope thats ok Diana) This will appease them until you get a chance to rest and get online. 

This one is of Teddy meeting his sister Lexi - who fell in love with each other!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It's kinda like potato chips, you can't have just one. Cute, cute, cute picture. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Good morning everyone!
Well we have settled in, Teddy actually slept through the night! He was totally tired out. He was so good for the long trip. It was nice to be able to stop to visit his brother and sisters, we really enjoyed that! He is such a sweetheart and we are totally in love. 
So here are a couple of pictures so far
-Diana


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

OMG Diana, I'm afraid I'm going to have to join the puppy snatching league. He is the cutest thing. I want a hug. And that photo of him in his sweater . . . oh my! 

I can imagine how you feel. I love him and we've never even met.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my Diana, that Teddy is one cute boy! He's going to be a model, can't believe how nicely he's posing for you in that cute PetEdge sweater! *LOVELY*


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2007)

*TEDDY*

Diana...He is just TOOO *CUTE*!!! I love the sweater!!

WELCOME HOME TEDDY!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Diana,

Teddy is just the cutest little pup. Love the pictures in where he is wearing a sweater.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is so adorable in that sweater. I want him!!!!

Amanda


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm in love with Teddy!
He has the sweetest face.
Will his colors change a lot? I luv his coloring.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone! Amanda, from what I've read, I need to be careful of you wanting my puppy!:biggrin1: SPSL and all!
Nan, he probably will turn cream as he gets older. We can't wait to see the changes!
-Diana


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I can attest that he is one of the cutest guys - with that button nose!! He was such a good boy at my house, very social, calm and then liked to run and play outside. I too am in love with this guy. Diana and her family are very lucky. So poor Diana doesnt have to do a ton, here are a few more that I took.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Laurie, those photos are so cute. Teddy is definitely in for a modelling career from the looks of it. He's so photogenic. Looks like, when I'm ready, I'll have to have a talk with you too.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Cute, Cute, Cute!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BTW, the last photo looks like he's saying, "is it a tree, big enough to be a tree, it looks like a tree . . . yep, it's a tree." ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness. That has to be one of the cutest puppies ever. That pic of him in thee green sweater is one I'd frame and hang on my wall if he were my puppy. Thanks for sharing all the photos.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*Absolutely adorable*

Teddy is the cutest Diana, you are a very lucky lady. And I agree that photo of him in his green sweater is adorable. His coloring reminds me of my MeMe. What is his registered color? MeMe is called a gold brindle.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Diana, 

Teddy is absolutely PRECIOUS! I love his coloring. Good luck with a new puppy at Christmas (I know!).

Eileen


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Watch out for me? I would be very careful at Laurie's house! I think we need more pictures already!!!

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

That sweater picture is too much! What a cute boy! Congrats!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Teddy come here and be MY Teddy, PLEEEAAASEEE! You are do freaking cute, I want to kiss his button (nose)!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diana, Teddy is just absolutely adorable! He even looks like a Teddy Bear! Very cute puppy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Teddy is the cutest little guy. You are very lucky to have found him. I can't wait to meet him.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Amanda you can't have him...I want him!!!! I'm not an official SPSL but I could be dangerous. :biggrin1: I just GOT a puppy and am in puppy love already...like potato chips, you can't have just one you know....LOL!

Oh my gosh, he is so CUTE!!! I agree, the pic of him in that adorable green sweater is framable!!!

Give him lots of puppy kisses from me and Tessa!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Jan,
I have been waiting almost 2 years for my next one though.... long over due!

Amanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Amanda, that is very true! Kubrick will most likely be two by the time we can get number two and that is very frustrating.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Jan,
> I have been waiting almost 2 years for my next one though.... long over due!
> 
> Amanda


OK, you can this one...LOL!!!

I met my first Hav 2 years ago and knew right then that one day i would own one


----------



## havaTaffy (Dec 13, 2007)

oooh, Teddy is SO adorable! 

You better make sure your doors are locked and be on the lookout :spy: -- specially with so many out there drooling over Teddy. :wink:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh my, what a cutie! Yes, more pictures of Teddy, please!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

*Wait tillyou guys see this...*

Diana & baby Teddy sent my guys a wonderful gift today, it is a 'HIDE A GINGERBREAD HOUSE" My guys absolutely love it, so much that they were fighting over it so I gave them the hide a bee for an early Xmas gift. The first pic is why Lily was so happy to get that - she popped her favorite toy last night. The rest are them enjoying their new toy!
Thank you Diane & Teddy!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Laurie, that is so cute! Love the pics! I haven't seen the gingerbread house. How sweet of Diane. Tessa got the Hide-A-Bee as an early present and LOVES it; she goes wild when I get it out!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As I am typing this, Lily is teasing Logan with the gingerbread house, she is squeaking it, and telling Logan that he cant come near it although she is having trouble getting the gingerbread man (her favorite) out while he is chasing her - it is too funny !! I dont want hijhack Teddys thread though - he is a doll!! Thank you Teddy!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

It's so funny, even though he's only been here one full day I feel like he's always been here. He just fits right in with the family! Being he is the first puppy we ever had as a family I didn't know what to expect. He is such a sweetheart and good at night(so far, I don't want to jinx it!) and we are working with the potty training. At least he goes on his pad "most" of the time :biggrin1: and has gone outside. I know not expect anything overnight though, we have a long road ahead!
Ok so I am totally sucked into it! I understand the Hav fever even more so now!
Here are some pictures of him relaxing.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's adorable. Congratulations on such a great puppy.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh is he precious. I want a Teddy!!! congrats Diane he is so cute! I love the hideagingerbead house Laurie--- the three L's look like they are having a ball.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh my oh my is that Teddy a teddy! Pablo's got the same bed and he loves digging in there so much, that I only allow him to stay in there under supervision, which usually lasts about 2 min. cause then I'm scared he might tear it apart and *I* love that cuddly bed!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is *so* cute. He looks totally at home. I want a Teddy too. Think Santa will bring me one for Christmas???


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What a wonderful Christmas puppy. He looks so sweet-tempered and is beautiful. Enjoy every moment!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

oh, be still my heart...that picture of him in his bed is too cute for words.....those eyes!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

ooooohhhhh he's way toooooo cute to handle....hahahaha!!!
Don't you just love little sables!!! You will really need to keep us up to date weekly, as he will change colouring magically!!! or not ...hahaha and just stay that way and end up being the magical stud Stogie is!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Teddy is just a doll- so cute!


----------

